# Trading Cars - Sirius to XM



## bcampbell (May 31, 2005)

I currently have a paid subscription to Sirius through next summer. Am trading vehicles of which it has XM. Can my account be transferred?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't think so. They are still run as two separate companies.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Others have tried in the past and couldn't. I haven't heard anything recently on this topic. So you should call and see whether you can transfer the account, but my gut feeling is the answer will be "no".


----------



## etexlady (Oct 22, 2007)

No is the correct answer. I had to cancel my existing Sirius account and they prorated and gave me a credit for the time that remained. Then had to open a new account for the XM service that was in my new car. It was all a royal screw-up. Sirius is still sending "come back to Sirius" letters and I got multiple phone calls for a month encouraging me to come back to Sirius. I finally convinced one of the callers to listen to me and explained why I had cancelled Sirius. She said she understood then tried to sell me a Sirius radio "on sale" today only. Sigh................


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

etexlady said:


> She said she understood then tried to sell me a Sirius radio "on sale" today only. Sigh................


That drives me crazy! You get a new vehicle and call to switch and all they want to do is 1) talk you out of cancelling even though not cancelling would mean you are paying for a radio in a vehicle you no longer own, or 2) try to sell you another radio for your new vehicle even though it has one built it.

I think the FCC/Politicians dropped the ball on this big time. With all the conditions they imposed on this merger, a combination of operations should have been one of them.


----------



## Chop69 (Aug 11, 2007)

I just went through this on what I would consider a mildly complicated account and couldn't be happier. I had a Sirius account with:

1 primary receiver, billed annually, last paid 4/11
1 NavTraffic sub, billed annually, last paid 9/11
1 add on receiver in a second car, billed monthly

I was prepared for a battle when I traded off the car with the primary receiver and the traffic. But, the rep was able to refund the unused portions of the primary and the traffic, apply that balance to the new XM account, and make the add on month to month receiver primary. He even gave me what I would consider a good deal on the new XM service.

Maybe I just got lucky and got a good rep.


----------

